# Which superchip is better.



## easybucketz (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey guys i read just about all the other post about superchips and i see that ppl r talking about them but no1 really says which is better so i'm asking which is out of these 3 the Superchips 2825 FlashPaq Tuner, Diablosport U7191 Predator Computer Programmer Tuner, and the Superchips 2950 Cortex Performance Programmer which is the best 1 for my 6speed 06 GTO. I know the hp tuner is better than all but u have to have some1 tune it for u and it doesn't have a preprogrammed tune 4 average ppl like me. Does any also know where they could get cheaper price than wat those chips r going 4?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

easybucketz said:


> Hey guys i read just about all the other post about superchips and i see that ppl r talking about them but no1 really says which is better so i'm asking which is out of these 3 the Superchips 2825 FlashPaq Tuner, Diablosport U7191 Predator Computer Programmer Tuner, and the Superchips 2950 Cortex Performance Programmer which is the best 1 for my 6speed 06 GTO. I know the hp tuner is better than all but u have to have some1 tune it for u and it doesn't have a preprogrammed tune 4 average ppl like me. Does any also know where they could get cheaper price than wat those chips r going 4?


Well I have the Superchips FlashPaq for my '06 GTO and love it. If you look on the website for superchips the horse power gain is the same even for the cortex. Dont know what other features the cortex one has. I did a post few weeks ago witht he horsepower and torque gains for the LS1 and LS2 which was sent to me on the superchips forum by their administrator. Ill dig it up and post it here for you to look at. I have heard that many have bought superchips after purchasing a diablo. Check out the Diablo website and a few posts have guys wondering if they made the wrong puchase. Some even stated they were gonna try to sell their diablo and buy a superchips. That is why I chose superchips. No complaints here.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Here is the rev limiter and speed limiter values*

Here is a reply form superchips forum that some may like to look at. I asked them what the level of speed limiter is raised to at highest value as well as rev limiter. Here was their response:


We raise the speed limiter to basically 250+mph 
The rev limiter we raise to 6800rpms. 
Ron

RON @ SUPERCHIPS



Joined: 25 Jul 2006
Posts: 4275
Location: SUPERCHIPS
Posted: 17 Mar 2008 12:46 Post subject:	
We raise the speed limiter to basically 250+mph 
The rev limiter we raise to 6800rpms. 
Ron
_________________
STAY TUNED!!!!! 
[email protected] 
1-888-227-2447 EX 7019


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Here is gains for the LS2*

Superchips power gain for LS2
Here is reported power gain for LS2 GTO:

LS-2 GTO 
6.0L=20.4hp and 26.8ftlbs of torque at the rear wheels
________________


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Here is the LS1 Gains*

Yes, here is a post from Ron at the Superchips forum. If you have superchips you can register on their forum. They have a special section for GM cars etc. Here is what Ron posted about the LS1:

15HP and 14 ftlbs of torque at the wheels 

The shifts will be crisp and extended, rev and speed limiter raised. 
Part #2825 
Ron


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dyno Results*

Here is what Superchips sent to me. Dyno Graph results.


----------



## easybucketz (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks dude 4 all da info really appreciate it.


----------



## robscar (Oct 27, 2007)

I also have the superchips tuner on my 05 w/m6. First, it is virtually idiot proof. Really plug and play. Second, the car does indeed seem to run smoother with more crispness to my application of the throttle. I have no documented proof of improved performance as I have not had the car very long and have no track experience with it. As for fuel mileage improvement, again I have no documented proof of an increase. Once again because of my limited time with the car. Now that spring has sprung I will get more seat time and be able to see if the mileage has improved. Right now I am obtaining about 18 mpg on my rural road drive to and from work.
I realize this may not help much, but I would do it again in an instant. I did get mine used so I was able to get a good price on it.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

I also like mine a lot. Definite increase in throttle response; and that goes for off-the-line burnouts, too!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

There is no horsepower difference between the Superchips flashpaq and the Superchips Cortex. The difference is the Cortex can be used on any GM vehicle and where as the Flaspaq is only for certain vehicles.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Friday I ran into (figuratively) the owner an '05 M6 with Borla exhaust, Ligenfelter CAI, and a Superchip tune. The car sounded great and he thought he was getting about 60 additional hp. It seems to be a good choice of bang for the buck. My '05 M6 is stock (but for the skip shift delete) but this combination has me considering spending the $2K.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> Friday I ran into (figuratively) the owner an '05 M6 with Borla exhaust, Ligenfelter CAI, and a Superchip tune. The car sounded great and he thought he was getting about 60 additional hp. It seems to be a good choice of bang for the buck. My '05 M6 is stock (but for the skip shift delete) but this combination has me considering spending the $2K.


AEM Cold Air Intake $242.00, Power Aid Throttle Body Spacer $99., SuperChips flashpaq $399.00, Flowmaster 44 series mufflers and Resonator delete including install $350.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, skip shift eliminator from Maryland Speed $27.76. Oops, you already have that.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

AEM Cold Air Intake $242.00, Power Aid Throttle Body Spacer $99., SuperChips flashpaq $399.00, Flowmaster 44 series mufflers and Resonator delete including install $350.

See, that sounds even better already and I haven't even heard your engine. I believe he paid $1K for the Borla and I figured the CAI at $250 and the SuperChip at $500. Thanks for the information.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> AEM Cold Air Intake $242.00, Power Aid Throttle Body Spacer $99., SuperChips flashpaq $399.00, Flowmaster 44 series mufflers and Resonator delete including install $350.
> 
> See, that sounds even better already and I haven't even heard your engine. I believe he paid $1K for the Borla and I figured the CAI at $250 and the SuperChip at $500. Thanks for the information.


I have a post with the vids of my car running. I think it is under something like "New Flomaster 44 Series vids" something like that. There is like five all together. So much better in person still. :cheers I called performancecenter.com and got the deal on the AEM and TBS.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks again, NJGoat. I'll check the video and the website.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

The Cortex is $499.00. I am seriously thinking of getting it. The difference between this and the Flashpaq is it allows you to correct your speedometer for aftermarket tires and wheels. I do plan on doing that in the future, so it might be worth the extra $100 bucks.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

btchplz said:


> The Cortex is $499.00. I am seriously thinking of getting it. The difference between this and the Flashpaq is it allows you to correct your speedometer for aftermarket tires and wheels. I do plan on doing that in the future, so it might be worth the extra $100 bucks.


I thought the flashpaq gives you that option as well. Ill check again.


----------

